# Meteor disintegrates above Russia



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thought i should share something really cool?!

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/15/us-russia-meteorite-idUSBRE91E05Z20130215

Flying past at 0:10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7c-0iwBEswE#!

Shockwave at 0:27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Np_mpGYSBSA#!

Shockwave at 0:54

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hRejsSrWrjc#!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Whoa! I haven't had chance to view the videos yet as I'm on a mobile handset, but just from the still previews that looks pretty spectacular! I'll check it out when I get to my desktop PC


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

This video was just uploaded, car alarms going off, windows shatter.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that was freakin awesome ! ! ! just like watching a movie .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this one


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow this is rare!! Thanks Danny for posting. It's impressive and scary at the same time how much energy is stored in a flying meteroit.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Wow this is rare!! Thanks Danny for posting. It's impressive and scary at the same time how much energy is stored in a flying meteroit.


Yeah, it's incredible! i'm still awaiting for some updates on the impact zone/crater.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Our news stations here must not care.(Good morning america). I would like to see more on this story. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That is so cool!!!!! and scary! wow. Funny coincidence, the metor 2012da14 is scheduled to whizz by in a few hours. It will come sooo close! Only 17,000 miles away. That is closer than many orbiting satellites!!!!! Here is a link to the NASA ustream to watch it!!!! http://www.ustream.tv/nasajpl2


----------

